#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  What is the best brand for an External Hard disk?

## Shana

Currently I'm thinking of getting myself a 1tb external hard disk and I'm kinda confused on this matter.
Which brand is more long lasting and has high performance? I don't want to dump my money on something that won't work out.
Any suggestions?
And if you know the price of it, please mention below. It might be useful to control my budget.
Thank you! :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Currently I'm thinking of getting myself a 1tb external hard disk and I'm kinda confused on this matter.
> Which brand is more long lasting and has high performance? I don't want to dump my money on something that won't work out.
> Any suggestions?
> And if you know the price of it, please mention below. It might be useful to control my budget.
> Thank you!


Western Digital or Toshiba would be a good choice. Price range from 10000LKR upwards. You can find good deals online.

----------


## Medusa

Toshiba is good one.

----------


## Moon Rider

*Western Digital (WD)*segate 
transcend

----------


## thiruchelvam

I Recommand "Segate"..

----------


## Lorraine

> Currently I'm thinking of getting myself a 1tb external hard disk and I'm kinda confused on this matter.
> Which brand is more long lasting and has high performance? I don't want to dump my money on something that won't work out.
> Any suggestions?
> And if you know the price of it, please mention below. It might be useful to control my budget.
> Thank you!


According to the records of 2018 AGATE and Seagate are best two brands.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Currently I'm thinking of getting myself a 1tb external hard disk and I'm kinda confused on this matter.
> Which brand is more long lasting and has high performance? I don't want to dump my money on something that won't work out.
> Any suggestions?
> And if you know the price of it, please mention below. It might be useful to control my budget.
> Thank you!



Hi here ,

Buffalo Ministation Extreme NFC .is best in 2018.
Wireless security .
NFC security 
Rugged design .
*Price from $99.95 
*

----------


## Moana

> Currently I'm thinking of getting myself a 1tb external hard disk and I'm kinda confused on this matter.
> Which brand is more long lasting and has high performance? I don't want to dump my money on something that won't work out.
> Any suggestions?
> And if you know the price of it, please mention below. It might be useful to control my budget.
> Thank you!



*Adata* SD700 External SSD. ...WD My Book Duo 4TB. ...Buffalo MiniStation Thunderbolt. ...Seagate Innov8 8TB. ...Seagate Backup Plus Desktop Drive 5TB. Best performance. ...*Western Digital My Passport Wireless Pro*. Wireless wonder. ...LaCie Porsche Design Mobile Drive 4TB. USB-C star. ...iStorage diskAshur 2TB. Best for security.

----------

